# Datein im Netzwerk zur Verfügung stellen



## poet of the fall (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich würde gern mal euren Rat bzw. eure Meinugn zu folgendem wissen:
Ich (noch Schüler, wohnhaft bei meinen Eltern) möchte Speicherplatz rund um die Uhr im Netzwerk zur Verfügung stellen und später auch ein solides System für meine eigene Wohnung haben wollen. Da mein PC nun doch recht viel Strom schluckt und ich nun auch nicht ganz so flüssig bin würd ich gern einen alten 450MHz PC runtertaken, mit einer SATA-PCI Karte ausstatten und diesen dann als Datenserver verwenden. Nun is der PC doch auch noch sehr hungrig was Strom angeht, bzw. durch die Lüfter ebenfalls noch sehr laut und durch die 450MHZ bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das mit XP auch immer schnell luft. Damit ist das nur als eine Übergangslösung gedacht. SATA Festplatten einfach deshalb weil das ganze ja auch in späterer Zukunft noch kompatibel sein soll. Später würd ich mir dann ein Gehäuse für 4 SATA Platten kaufen das man einfach ans Netzwerk stöpselt und ev. hinten noch einen Drucker dran. Nun stellt ich mir die Frage ob es bis dahin ausreichend Gehäuse mit den Spezifikationen gibt die dann auch nicht mehr ganz so teuer sind, sprich so um die 200€. Hab mich mal bei Cyberport.de und Alternate.de umgesehen und festellen müssen dass das ganze noch recht rar gesäht und recht teuer ist.
Nun wollt ich wissen ob das Sinnvoll ist bzw. ob es überhaupt in ca. 2 Jahren solche Gehäuse zu annehmbaren Preisen geben wird?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## AndreG (7. Mai 2007)

Moin,

Also dann: Für nen Fileserver reichen 450Mhz nicht der fängt das kotzten an wenn du da Windows rennen lässt und dann noch große Files saugen / uppen willst (außer du hast laaaaaaaaaaange Zeit). Wenn man sich sowas baut wirds aufgrund der Preise für gute SATA-Karten auch schon wieder zu teuer.

Bei dir würde ich eher raten, mir ein kleines NAS zu kaufen und das ans Netz zu hängen. Das reicht locker für deine Ansprüche und man kann dort auch meist noch bis zu 4 USB Klamotten anschließen.

Preislich gibts die in allen Lagen, ist halt dann ne Sache was man brauch.

Hier mal nen Link zu nem Test: 
http://netzwerk.thgweb.de/2007/05/04/nas_thecus_hitachi_festplatte_terabyte/

http://netzwerk.thgweb.de/2007/01/31/trendnet_ts_i300_nas_network_attached_storage/

Unter mehr zum Thema ganz unten auf der Seite gehts zu weiteren NAS Tests.

Mfg Andre

P.s Ab und zu nen ENTER tut dem Text gut


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. Mai 2007)

Die meisten "Kompaktnasserver" haben doch zum großteil einfach nur schlecht abgeschnitten. Zu lahme zugriffszeiten, nicht durchdachtes Interface, Zuverlässigkeit...
Natürlich gibt es ein paar Ausnahmen, aber in der Regel sind die meisten nicht empfehlenswert.

450mhz mit XP dürfte wohl etwas zu langsam sein.
Zumindest das Booten dürfte lange brauchen, genauso das Laden der benötigten Dienste.
Aber der Zugriff auf die Dateien wäre nicht zwingend soo langsam, klar nicht vergleichbar mit nem "Standart XP PC", aber immernoch schnell genug, Vverzögerungen beim Zugriff von wenigen Sekunden muss man aber hinnehmen.
Wie wäre es mit Linux als Fileserver?
Windows 2000 würde ich dem System auch noch zumuten.


----------



## AndreG (8. Mai 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Die meisten "Kompaktnasserver" haben doch zum großteil einfach nur schlecht abgeschnitten. Zu lahme zugriffszeiten, nicht durchdachtes Interface, Zuverlässigkeit...
> Natürlich gibt es ein paar Ausnahmen, aber in der Regel sind die meisten nicht empfehlenswert.



Die NAS-Geräte haben schon ihre Tücken, aber sie sind effizienter als ein 450MHz XP Rechner.



> 450mhz mit XP dürfte wohl etwas zu langsam sein.
> Zumindest das Booten dürfte lange brauchen, genauso das Laden der benötigten Dienste.
> Aber der Zugriff auf die Dateien wäre nicht zwingend soo langsam, klar nicht vergleichbar mit nem "Standart XP PC", aber immernoch schnell genug, Vverzögerungen beim Zugriff von wenigen Sekunden muss man aber hinnehmen.
> Wie wäre es mit Linux als Fileserver?



Beim booten warten die geringsten Probleme, da so ein Rechner meist 24h rennt, daher kann das außer acht gelassen werden.

Nur nimm mal an 2 Leute greifen gleichzeitig auf diesen Rechner zu und vollen bestimmmte Files haben oder uppen. Die 450Mhz müßten: 
a) Windows am laufen halten 
b) Die Files in Netzwerk senden sprich Kapseln
c) Plattenzugriff und Druckerspool verwalten

Sprich 450Mhz sind zu wenig. Unter einem GHz würd ich davon abraten. Ebenso sind die meisten NAS vom Strom und der Lautstärke her wesentlich angenehmer.

Linux wäre noch eine Alternative, dann jedoch ohne KDE und das ist nicht jedermanns Sache.

Mfg Andre


----------



## poet of the fall (8. Mai 2007)

Cool, danke erst mal für die antworten!

Hab mal den alten PC mit ner kleinen Festplatte hergerichtet und festellen müssen dass ich keinen einzigen Treiber hab...zum Glück hilft mir da XP aus. Leider find ich den PC dann aber nicht im Netzwerk, nicht mal n Ping krieg ich. Entsprechenden Netzwerkkartentreiber find ich leider auch nicht.
Also entweder besorg ich mir noch eine neue Netzwerkkarte oder ich lass das lieber gleich.
Ich werds wohl mit dem alten PC lassen, schon allein deswegen weil das ganze doch wahrscheinlich etwas mehr Strom schluckt als ein oder zwei NAS.
Beim NAS wär nun aber der Nachteil, dass bei 1 oder 2 TB das 2 bis 4 NAS wären (500 GB Platten wären da vll Preis-Leistungsmäsig am besten) was letztenendes recht viele LAN-Ports benötigt.
Somit hat jedes der beiden Ideen seine Vor- und Nachteile. Ich werd mich wohl nochmal im Netz umschaun und dann zwischen Preis und dem Nutzen abwägen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## AndreG (8. Mai 2007)

Dort auf der Seite, war auch ein NAS, was 2TB mit 500GB Platten schafft. Nach obenhin ist keine Grenze solange man es zahlen kannn/will.

Mfg Andre


----------



## poet of the fall (8. Mai 2007)

ja eben...wird recht teuer

ich würd sagen 500 GB Platten sind in Sachen Preis pro GB am besten...die größeren werden da glaub ich scho wieder etwas schlechter..


----------



## AndreG (9. Mai 2007)

Da es nur wenige Anbieter von mehr als 500Gb gibt sind da die GB pro cent Preise deutlich schlechter. Leider.


----------

